# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  Cannot create MS SQL Server 6.5 database from DAT file

## edbrinkm

I have a SQL servver 6.5 DAT file from a client's computer.  I need to create a new database off this DAT file.  I have SQL server 6.5 installed on a server.  However, when I select the DAT file to restore, I get the error "[SQL server] Cannot load any database other than master when server in "single user" mode when restoring the database.  I am open to ideas.

----------


## rmiao

Did you start sql service in single user mode? Is it valid sql db backup file? Tried restore with t-sql command?

----------


## edbrinkm

Yes, I was able to create a database and do a restore.  I turned off single user mode by changing the server properties and stop/restarting the server.  This thread can be closed.

----------

